# ADblock on Browser Source



## Eran4383 (Dec 28, 2016)

Hey, in some of my broadcasts I'm adding a music list from YouTube but between songs (No copyrights), there are ads and commercials which is really embarrassing...

Is there any way to add an ADblock add-on to the OBS Browser Source?

Thanks you guys :)


----------



## Banyarola (Dec 28, 2016)

I had that same problem.. I don't believe it's solvable at this time.


----------



## EBrito (Dec 28, 2016)

Use this
https://github.com/mps-youtube/mps-youtube

And set VLC as your player (with full path)


----------



## AMeep (Jun 27, 2017)

You can download an ad blocker for google chrome then display/play the window on obs. If that doesn't work, dedicate a screen and crop for the playing youtube videos.


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 2, 2017)

Don't play music through YouTube using OBS Browser, just play YouTube in a normal Browser and capture your audio device.


----------



## ncaccaos (Jan 2, 2019)

EBrito said:


> Use this
> https://github.com/mps-youtube/mps-youtube
> 
> And set VLC as your player (with full path)



I could not understand how to set VLC as my player. Please, can you tell me more about it?


----------



## ThatGirlSlays (Feb 3, 2019)

I am also interested in this because my chatbot has a music player function that I can play and take song requests for music via spotify or yt. I use yt and display portions of the video on my stream during intermission. My bot has a popout browser source link I can use to display in OBS and so it shows the exact music video at the exact timecode for the song I am using. Therefore, just doing window capture from a window in chrome would not be ideal as it would require me to have the window both open and NOT minimized. It would be one more thing that I have to open for stream and one more window I would have to move to the background behind other apps in the stream whereas a browser source is contained within OBS.


----------



## Osiris (Feb 4, 2019)

This is not possible, CEF does not support Chrome extensions.


----------



## Shua020 (Apr 4, 2019)

Osiris said:


> This is not possible, CEF does not support Chrome extensions.


Why it's not possible ?
As you can see on this page, you can block them on Chrome !


----------



## dodgepong (Apr 4, 2019)

The browser source uses CEF, which is only a _part_ of Chrome. Extensions need all of Chrome to work.


----------



## Nemzag (Apr 2, 2022)

dodgepong said:


> The browser source uses CEF, which is only a _part_ of Chrome. Extensions need all of Chrome to work.


So maybe, it’s time to start to add it completely, and to think about this integration,
to avoid this kind of trouble in future with any others useful Add‑On’s / Module’s / extension’s,
needed by many people’s & individual’s.

Please.

Tʰank you.


----------

